# i hit my head



## scottiepimpin16 (Mar 1, 2016)

I got my head rammed into a brick wall while playing basketball today. I got up sat down and drove home from school fine just really worried and i kept panicing. My pupils were fine and my bump has swollen up but has not got any bigger i feel disoriented and my chest hurts i have acid reflux and i have really bad anxiety so ive felt disoriented for 3 years prior to this. Am i ok? Im 17


----------

